# Tramming Indicators for Mill



## Kroll (Nov 16, 2019)

Guys while back I had ask about buying one of those Edge Tech Indicators to tram the mill.All saying that they are good but why not just make your own,will I did just that.By no means was the one I made any cheaper,it cost more money,heck I purchase a .375 reamer(one of the better ones) it cost me 28.00 then add in the 1"x2"x12" aluminum bar.But I did have a SS rod so that can mount in collet.Just to get to this point here in pics,there are few weekends and I am still not finish.But the rest of the work is all cosmetics as you can see scratches that I did not see earlier,dang the camera.Well after complaining for min,if I had a do over would I do it again.*HECK* yea I would,me being a beginner at mill and at the lathe it was all fun.And I am willing to show the world my little project even with the mistakes Gages could have been move towards center little more.But I'm ok with the way it is.This is not the last post of this project I want to clean it up more see if I can get those scratches to disappear.Guys if any advice be it positive or negative I want to hear it cause I am in learning stages.


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 16, 2019)

Flitz and a microfiber cloth will shine that up like a mirror. Cleaning with cream of tartar before polishing will help the process.


----------



## francist (Nov 16, 2019)

That’s pretty impressive work for “ a beginner “. Nice styling too, which not everyone takes the effort to do these days. Nicely done Kroll 

-frank


----------



## talvare (Nov 16, 2019)

Very nice job Kroll. It will bring a smile to your face every time you use it. And, I live by the motto of "why would I buy it when for just a little more money and a lot more time, I can just make it myself"

Ted


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice job! Has way more "punch" than my simple one.


----------



## Jubil (Nov 16, 2019)

That is plum purdy. Evidently you have some artistic ability. 
Good work Kroll.

Chuck


----------



## hotrats (Nov 16, 2019)

Very Nice! Great work.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 16, 2019)

excellent work Kroll!!!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 17, 2019)

Give yourself a pat on the shoulder. Very nicely done. Making your own stuff is always rewarding.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 17, 2019)

Guys thanks for all the positive feedback,I was wanting to challenge myself here on this project,which there is few mistakes but those did not go to waste cause I learn from those mistakes.Not finish yet but I hope to close this project in couple weeks or so when I'm off for Thanksgiving


----------



## Kroll (Dec 8, 2019)

Good afternoon guys,well taking the advise of the membership here I decided to go ahead and anodize my tramming gage. Na I have never done this before but I did have the ideal few yrs ago and never follow through mainly because I never made anything out of aluminum.Well yesterday was a test run which went very well.But today was kinda opposite.As you can see there are few flaws and there is also one on bottom side.What I did different today which I had forgot was to use my Purple Power to clean the part before it went into the degreaser. I thought that maybe the degreaser would have been good enough but I guess I was wrong. I know I could strip it down and do it again but na I am going to leave my flaws to serve as a reminder for me not to take short cuts when it comes to cleaning.So next going to check the head again and fine tune it.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Really nice job flaws and all.  I like the fact you choose a creative design when a simple bar would have done just fine.
Fwiw when anodizing aluminum I understand that you clean it until you are Absolutely Positively Sure that the part is clean and then you clean it a few more times before you give it a final cleaning right before you start the anodizing process.... and remember Anodizing will NOT hide any surface flaws or blemishes but it likes to highlight them!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 9, 2019)

Beautiful work!
That would make tramming simple.


----------



## tpic402 (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice! I need to, learn how to anodize.


----------

